# ICS Theme for Jorte Calendar/Planner



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey all!

In an effort to better organize my life I decided to download Jorte a few days ago and give the digital planner thing a sold try as I have never been able to fully enjoy using Google Calendar. I will say the the app itself is fantastic and quite easy to use but I found the color scheme to be a bit confusing at times. So that being said, I went through and made my own ICS theme for it. If anybody is interested I'd be more than happy to share all the details of how to make it look like this and am also open to any opinions or ideas for improvement ya'll have on it. I have this theme on both my Galaxy Nexus and my Transformer Prime and at least to my eyes it looks accurate color wise to stock ICS on both. Enjoy!

Note: If you just want to go ahead and try it for yourself without me typing a full description (as its quite easy to do) I set the background as White (255, 255, 255), text and borders are ICS Blue (R: 0, G: 200, B: 255), windows are Black (R: 0, G: 0, B: 0), and links are Dark Grey (R:75, G: 75, B: 75).

Sent from my Transformer Prime using RootzWiki


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Not to hijack, but "pure grid calendar" has a ICS theme and nice widgets. Just fyi...

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Not to hijack, but "pure grid calendar" has a ICS theme and nice widgets. Just fyi...
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


Didn't know that lol. But I'll check it out. I'm just getting used to Jorte though...

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------

